# We're all doomed, uh, yesterday.



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 9, 2010)

This is the mother of all conspiracy theories.  The mind boggles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJB2Woe5zeQ&feature=player_embedded

[yt]
<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vJB2Woe5zeQ&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vJB2Woe5zeQ&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>
[/yt]


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 9, 2010)

ROFL  Are you afraid yet?


----------



## d1jinx (Nov 9, 2010)

ah.... ****.... she figured me out...................................  plan B.


----------



## d1jinx (Nov 9, 2010)

you know, i cant figure where and the hell these people come up with this ****.  each day I am more ashamed of the idiocricy of the human race.  there are a bunch of dumbasses running around.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 9, 2010)

Run by Draconians?  Bozaks?  Kapaks?  

Run, its Takhisis!


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 9, 2010)

Oooh maybe thats what the Mystery Missile off the coast of Cali was... another failed attempt by the reptillians to cull our herd...


----------



## Gemini (Nov 9, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> Oooh maybe thats what the Mystery Missile off the coast of Cali was... another failed attempt by the reptillians to cull our herd...


 
Finally! Now you're beginning to understand.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 9, 2010)

Why are so many MILFs just plain ********** crazy??


----------



## baron (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow did she say we are all getting 5.3 million dollars each.  Yep we are doomed.  Nobody is going to go to work after they get their money...  Happy days are here again!


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 9, 2010)

Remember remember the 8th of November.... maybe she meant 2011??



Ken Morgan said:


> Why are so many MILFs just plain ********** crazy??



MILF's turn into Cougars and thus their level of insanity goes dramatically down with the number of young guys they cull. So obviously this lady hasn't made that transition yet.


----------



## Flea (Nov 9, 2010)

One word ... Risperidone.


----------



## Flea (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh, and for the record?  This is _nothing_ like New Age anything.  Saying she speaks for the New Age movement is like saying Muhammad and Malvo speak for the NRA.  She's just plain delusional.  Highly intelligent and articulate to be sure, but _not_ New Age, even if she claims the label.  Real New Agers cringe when people like this come along.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 10, 2010)

Freedom at it's best, everyone has a voice. Only thing is, this could be your next door neighbor.


----------



## 72ronin (Nov 10, 2010)

Oooookaaaayyyy...


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 10, 2010)

She sure is pretty tho' ... maybe if I pretended to believe ... ? :lol:.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 10, 2010)

Scary tho' that someone can speak so calmly and with a degree of eleoquence (other than where she gets a bit too excited) about something that is so plainly far 'left field' from ordinary experience.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 10, 2010)

Colour me daft but I couldn't help but watch a couple more of this ladies YouTube vids.  I have to say that a few possibilities occur:

- she is trully requiring some medication to soothe her mental state 
- she is well aware that she is spouting nonsense but wants to see what reaction she can get
- this is some form of 'viral' advertising for an upcoming movie/book release

EDIT:  OMG, she has a great many vids up on YouTube!  Re-assessment time (downwards) on the viability of Option 3 above :lol:


----------



## Flea (Nov 10, 2010)

For anyone interested in mental illness and the sociology thereof, I'd recommend Kay Redfield Jamison's work.  One of her bestsellers explores the lives of many creative luminaries in Western cultures and finds a lot of evidence in favor of bipolar and schizophrenia.  People with mental illnesses have a well-documented tendency toward high intelligence and creativity.  So her gift of gab doesn't surprise me at all.

I looked up a couple of her other videos myself, and I take back my earlier post on medication.  It doesn't look like she's a danger to herself or others, aside from the nonsensical ultimatum to Obama at the end of the video embedded here.  And she doesn't really seem to be in any particular pain with her beliefs - I don't see any high state of agitation or crying or anything like that.  If she's content in that paradigm, if she has a sense of purpose and meaning that's not harming anyone, I say let her be.


----------



## Master Dan (Nov 10, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Why are so many MILFs just plain ********** crazy??


 

I am sorry but what is a MILF?

I DON'T CARE SHE'S HOT ANYWAY WISH IS WAS IN 3D JUST NEED A BEER AND SOME DOLLAR BILLS?


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 10, 2010)

Dan, MILF is a rather vulgar term applied to ladies of a certain age who retain a high degree of attractiveness.

I can't believe that you've not heard it before - it was used, many times, in the movie "American Pie", for example.  Even I, as a bone fide 19th Century throw-back, know what it means .


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 10, 2010)

*Flea*, have a watch of this one:

[yt]5hvtOEHKJsI[/yt]

This lady is not having a pleasant time with her 'constructed reality'.


----------



## Master Dan (Nov 10, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Dan, MILF is a rather vulgar term applied to ladies of a certain age who retain a high degree of attractiveness.
> 
> I can't believe that you've not heard it before - it was used, many times, in the movie "American Pie", for example. Even I, as a bone fide 19th Century throw-back, know what it means .


 

I am going to ask my wife later? but all I remeber about American Pie was the Pie Scene?


----------



## Master Dan (Nov 10, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> *Flea*, have a watch of this one:
> 
> [yt]5hvtOEHKJsI[/yt]
> 
> This lady is not having a pleasant time with her 'constructed reality'.


 
Oh no is this Larry The Cable Guy in drag????? she is saying GETERDONE at the end or maybe she dated him now we know the real problem. Did I hear her right she has nuddy pictures ready for Jerry Springer. 

I can't let my wife see this video she will cut me off from MA Talk?

As the guy in the movie The Crow you have truly brought a smile to my face today.


----------



## 72ronin (Nov 10, 2010)

Im sure 2012 is going to be a very intersting year for these people.
Can you imagine lol..  

Actualy, the 235000 people chosen to go on ships, or the archangel micheal, where have i heard of that before? I think its a fanatical version of mormon or j witness isnt it!
Not sure, dont go for the sky daddy religions myself but i always think these people are some kind of fanatical offshoot of one of them!!

Its like a craaaazy mix of mormon/jwitness/scientology or something lol.
Well, maybe not, but thats my take on it


----------



## seasoned (Nov 10, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> *Flea*, have a watch of this one:
> 
> [yt]5hvtOEHKJsI[/yt]
> 
> This lady is not having a pleasant time with her 'constructed reality'.


I thought she was somewhat HOT, then she talked.


----------



## 72ronin (Nov 10, 2010)

OK guys... lets see how long you can keep eye contact through this one


----------



## Flea (Nov 10, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> *Flea*, have a watch of this one:



Yikes!  I must have missed that one.  My respectful sympathies to her.


----------

